# New Oracle Pro DOA (((((



## donkeykong (Sep 5, 2014)

Treated myself tot he new pro. It looks great.

Problem I have there seems to be a fault with the PID it wont heat past 72 but the water is scalding hot. so 72 is really 92/3.

Bit annoyed didnt even get to make a single brew out of it.

Obviously will be onto them tomorrow, anything noddy I can check ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What makes it a PRO version then?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

What's an Oracle Pro?

Not heard of this one.

I do know Lakeland for some reason have started to call the original non Touch version Oracle Professional but its still the BES98OUK as far as I can see.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Assuming a non touch oracle are you saying the brew temp on the screen doesn't go past 72c? Got a picture of the issue?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Suppose it's better than say None Touch Oracle or just calling it an Oracle. Might be good for sales too. As I understand it in real terms other than a touch screen control and drink storage = software on one there isn't really much difference.

John

-


----------

